# Canvasback mount ideas & recommendations



## kkennett (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I finally got my first canvasback off the Arkansas River on Monday.  Help me out with pics of your mounts and recommendations.


----------



## bcoody14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a Canvasback mounted recently. Don't have pictures of the mount, but it is cupped facing straight away from the wall. Looks pretty similar to this picture...


----------



## GobbleChaser (Jan 19, 2010)

*Dead hang*

I had a pair done in a dead hang by Rodney Casteel and I was very impressed.  If you do a dead hang you can show off all the colors on there back.


----------



## kkennett (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a good point about the dead hang.  I had never considered that.

Anybody else?


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 19, 2010)

i killed my first can this season and i am gonna have it mounted like the one in the picture b coody posted. gotta see them big ole feet!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw a mount but cant find it again.......it was two divers going down after a minnow, both chasing after a minnow.  Their heads were kind of coming around each side of some drift wood bending their necks after the minnow.  It was very unique!  I think it would still look just as good with only one bird......


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jan 21, 2010)

bcoody14 said:


> I got a Canvasback mounted recently. Don't have pictures of the mount, but it is cupped facing straight away from the wall. Looks pretty similar to this picture...



LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 22, 2010)

jode hewett artistic wildlife he is great with waterfowl i have a bobcat and a pair woodies at his shop now. i have a goose on the wall that he done for me when he first got started up.


----------



## kkennett (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I fished around on the web and found a mount of some bluebills chasing minnows, but I didn't see one of a canvasback.  They were certainly unique.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the last one I did that is in my shop for a show piece.

Swimming Bull Can


Jode Hewett


----------



## kkennett (Jan 22, 2010)

Jode, that's cool.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, LMK if I can help you with your!!!


----------



## death-from-above (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out my photo album.  No cans on there, but if you like what you see, let me know and I can get you some pics. of some of my can  mounts.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 22, 2010)

go to www.birdmanstudios.com  for ideas on mounting ducks.  Also, make sure you take it to a worthy taxidermist. Out of all the taxidermists in the state, less than 10% of them can mount ducks well.


----------



## Kiwi042 (Jan 25, 2010)

Dana Stanford 770-993-3518 best in the business for birds.


----------



## over&under (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a pair that Dana mounted. I just dropped him off a drake today that I am going to have mounted standing. Great work and a great guy


----------



## over&under (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone close to me picked up this gem from the taxidermist. Needless to say, he was speechless. If you want your canvasback to look like this one, you can get it done by Gary Braswell at True-life Creations Taxidermy just outside of Bainbridge and close to Lake Seminole.


----------



## Da Butcher (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah, Dana is just the best I've ever dealt with. the birds really look alive. highly recommended.


----------



## SouthernMP (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a Can and a Smallard...I'm not real big on the standing divers just because of the anatomy of a diver compared to other ducks but this is JMO. Congrats on the kill BTW


----------

